# Royal Gorge impacted



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Unfortunate, I lived in Alma Co for 20 years and feel for my brethren down south. Colorado is in a bad way these days with beetle kill and dry conditions. I have many great friends there and my fingers are crossed.

Durring the Haymen fire I was on top of Mt.Bross watching the smoke rise like a nuke had gone off, the next day the national guard came and shut down our nat. forest with ar-15s and hummers. I hope 2013 is a better year.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

If the report of the cable in the river is correct, the recovery operation is bound to dump rock into the canyon. 

The bad news is the river will be closed for awhile. The good news is next year there could be some new rapids!


----------



## eljim (Sep 19, 2007)

When is the wire going to be out? I it landed on the memorial headstone. That cable needs some heavy equipment to come out.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Where is there any official notice of a closure?


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

Arkansas Headwaters Recreation Area Home | Colorado Parks and Wildlife


----------



## arkriverrat (Apr 11, 2005)

I didn't see anything that talked to the cable in the river being the actual tram cable, but its too bad and will require cleanup either way. My thoughts to those effected by all of our wildfires right now.


----------

